

Websockets and p2p? (or something close to p2p) - abhishivsaxena

I know the current Websockets spec says nothing about browsers acting as servers. But has anyone found a clever way to implement p2p(or something close to p2p) using Websockets?
======
dstein
I haven't tried this yet, but it's on my list of things to do.

Jailbreak your Iphone, and get NodeJS working on it:

<https://tootallnate.net/nodejs-on-ios>

That device could then become the host for both browsers, the local Safari,
and any other device on the network. Or true peer-to-peer could be
accomplished by getting NodeJS instances on two iOS devices talk directly to
eachother.

